# Mercy kill



## basshunter25 (Oct 4, 2010)

So Im in my stand yesterday evening and a small buck comes trotting by me and when it gets to about 15 yds I notice it has an arrow stuck in it. The arrow was on an angle and right in "no mans land" below the spine but above the vitals. So after I realized what I just saw I made a couple of soft grunts with my mouth and within 5 minutes the buck backtracked to my stand and I put him out of his misery with a doublelung shot. I normally wouldn't have shot this buck but felt I didn't really have a choice. Waited till well after dark for anyone taking up the trail but this wasn't a kill shot and this buck could have been running for miles. Nobody showed up so now hes going in my freezer. All in all an eventful night!


----------



## bcritch (Oct 4, 2010)

You did the right thing. Nice job....


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 4, 2010)

=D>


----------



## breachless (Oct 4, 2010)

bcritch said:


> You did the right thing. Nice job....



Agreed: well done!


----------



## lswoody (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice job!!! That lil' buck got a long snout!!!!


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2010)

nice job man!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 5, 2010)

good man!


----------



## wis bang (Oct 5, 2010)

More tender than a monster buck...


----------

